# Need more clearcoat !!



## swoot (Jun 9, 2015)

I've just repaired the 18" alloy on my Audi A4 S-Line, it had some stone chips and a couple of scratches, nothing too serious. Made a good job, primed the areas in question, sanded the whole alloy with 2000 W&D paper to a fine finish ready for Wurth Silver base colour and then top clear coat. Base colour went on great, no issues. However, I've applied about 5 coats of clear coat and the surface in some areas is still rough to the touch - do I really need more clear coat? I've been using the Wurth aerosols and they seem fine but surprised that it needs more coats.

I've ordered another can, due in a couple of days. Do I just clean the surface before applying more, or do I sand the current clear coat very lightly with fine wet and dry again first?

All help and tips very appreciated - it was going so well! Thanks
S.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

if its rough to touch it sounds like the paint has been put on dry. I would give is a flat and try a wet coat on it.


----------

